# 7th Failed tx



## Claire223 (Jul 24, 2009)

7th tx failed yesterday morning


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

so sorry to hear that, sending you the hugest hugs, Claire

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sending you huge hugs hun  
Ive moved your post to this board, so you will get the hugs 
and support you need just now   
~Dizzi~


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Bunny Face (Jan 20, 2008)

Claire223 - so sorry   xxx

My 5th treatment failed on Friday, I understand how you feel.  Its the worst BFN so far for me. I feel lost.


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

Just now I had BFN in my 8th cycle.  This is never getting any better.  
  to you.


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

massive    to you all, thinking of you

Wendy
xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

big group hug x


----------



## Faymouse (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello. I discovered that my 5th ivf attempt failed yesterday. I have also had an unsuccessful FET. I am very numb - more heavy with disappointment than surprised. I have tried treatment at 3 different clinics and used reproductive immunology medications through 4 of the 6 cycles. The next option is to try egg donation but as none of the clinics know whether my problem is egg quality or implantation failure then I don't know how long I can keep rolling the dice.

I feel like my life has been hijacked by this deep desire to parent: it has compromised decisions I have made about my career and even some of my friendships. It is a struggle not to define myself by my failure to be a mother.

I really don't know what to do or how to talk about it with anyone but my husband, because after such a long journey I don't feel that anyone but him can understand what I am experiencing.

My heart goes out to all of you. I am so sad that we have been dealt this hand in life.


----------



## Poppy 1980 (Apr 22, 2010)

Is like reading my own thoughts on this thread. I have been at the clinic for a year now and have lost my faith in the whole process. Is so hard to stay positive. People keep saying I'm dealing with it so well coz they can't see through my brave face. FF is always a comfort to me, I don't feel so alone when I come on here. 
I'm so sorry to hear all your news.


----------



## Betty1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Girls,  sending you all my love and understanding.  I was on my 4th attempt and on the max amount of drugs and got told last Thursday that I hadn’t even produced one follicle so the cycle was abandoned.  Just feel numb and lost.  Not sure what to do now.  
Feeling emotional anyway because my little nan passed away a week and a half ago and the funeral was on Friday.  Can’t stop crying, then not sure what starts me off – thinking about my nan or my body’s failure to help  become a mum.  People always think you’re coping but inside it’s agony.

Feel like I want to say something positive to support you all – my friends and family always say I am a very positive happy person – so apologies for just having a moan. 
Poppy – you are right – coming on to FF helps you  not feel so alone x
Take care girls   
x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Betty    so sorry to hear about your gran, make sure you take some time, you've been through a lot this last couple of weeks


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

Faymouse...  to you. 
"I feel like my life has been hijacked by this deep desire to parent: it has compromised decisions I have made about my career and even some of my friendships. It is a struggle not to define myself by my failure to be a mother." 
I am right there, feeling exactly the same, I know what you mean by compromises in career and friendship. I am really tired of this life, complete hijack from a normal life. When I tried sharing it with few of my friends, the reaction was like.. oh, dont worry, it will happen... they damn know nothing about the pain and the struggle. 

Betty... I really feel for you, dont take it too hard on you, take a break and get some strength to go on  . 

-HR


----------



## julymermaid (Jul 12, 2010)

Faymouse :  I read your post today and cried buckets ... It felt like someone's finally writing what I am feeling. 

I've only just started this journey and had my first failed attempt yesterday and already I feel like I don't want to go on any more ... 

I strongly believe in Destiny when it comes to these things and follow an ethos of ... do your best and leave the results to fate ... sounds awful i know ... but it helps me stop fighting against something I have no control over.
Some might say it is defeatist to think like that , but I never lose hope whilst I am trying.  Just a recognition that some things will happen only when they are meant to happen.

To all the ladies here , I wish us all the very best ..... and sticky baby dust to all...


----------

